# Do hashis antibodies go away??



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

I tested positive for antibodies when diagnosed with subclinical hypo. I'm definitely having some symptoms that I think are related to the hashimotos. The fatigue is better as are the leg aches, but the autoimmune part remains. Are itchy spots, hair loss part of hashis? I've been researching about lupus and now scared to death of that!!! My doc never mentioned anything but she is watching out for type 1 diabetes just standard for hashi treament. . Should I be concerned about lupus just because of the hashimotos diagnosis?

Also, Will the antibodies/hashimotos eventually go away once they have nothing left to destroy? I am subclinical hypo and treated with synthroid so at the early stages of this. Mine is inherited as I read most hashi's is thank u!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've had my thyroid removed and no longer have those strange symptoms that would come and go (and for which I never had a name b/c I didn't have a diagnosis), so my guess is that, yes, once your thyroid is totally burned out, you'll feel better. But, I think that process can take decades, so I wouldn't expect a resolution soon...unless ablation is an option.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Hashi's is pure hell. At least it has been for me. The disease is not curable, only treatable. Antibodies wax and wane and you can even go into "remission", but the antibodies can always raise their ugly heads and usually do when you are feeling good. I started having symptoms two years ago and was diagnosed last year. After feeling pretty good for a few months, BAM. I went completely hyper. Had to stop taking my Naturethroid for three days and now I am starting over at a baby-dose. Most of the really ugly hyper symptoms have subsided, but not completely gone. If I was given a choice of Hashimotos or a raging case of hemorhoids, I would choose the hemorhoids.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I got a chuckle out of that last comment. So basically, it's a choice between a pain in the neck, or pain in the a**. :tongue0013:

Back to the antibodies... they seem have a mind of their own. The itchy spots sound familiar -- back before I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism I got these weird red rashes on my inner arms. Nobody could figure out what they were. Then I was started on levothyroxine, and BAM, the rashes were totally gone. Same goes for weird red, itchy areas around the outside of my nose. Originally thought these were cold sores for years -- how much you wanna bet they were from antibodies?

Like others have said, you are balancing the thyroid levels AND the antibody attacks. Hashimoto's eventually leads to hypothyroidism, but they are not one in the same. You are dealing with an immune system problem that eventually destroys your thyroid. Trouble is, who wants to wait for that to happen and be symptomatic the whole time?


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Skin conditions totally accompany hashis, though it is still a good idea to request tests to rule out other Autoimmune disorders, since they run in packs. See if your doc will test for lupus and celiacs as well as RA. You never know. I definitely convinced myself I had lupus. It was a relief to rule that out.


----------

